# How do I connect my lap top to my TV?



## chingon7 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a Gateway MT3708 laptop computer and I wish to connect to my TV. My Tv has the audio and video ports in the front.(the yellow,white, and red ports) How do I go about connecting my lap top to the tv so I can see whats on my monitor?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does the laptop have an S-Video output? It's a black (sometimes yellow) connector with 4 small holes in it. If so you can try an S-Video -> Composite adapter. It won't be a very clear picture but it will work. If the TV has a VGA input or even component (red, green, blue) connectors you can use that.


----------



## chingon7 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I have a RGB Monitor port, network port, USB ports (of course), PC card slot, and a SD card slot.


----------



## sahilaasma (Jul 4, 2009)

*check this*

Hey guys did you know flat panel liquid crystal display (LCD) monitors provide up to 70% power savings and up to twice the lifespan than the conventional CRT monitors. There are loads of such facts on this site. http://www.greenovation.in/?um=10 Join their campaign to recycle and reuse and become part of the world’s largest cause.


----------

